# 60D Won't Turn On



## karate (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi there,

I have a 60D, approximately two years old. Yesterday, I grabbed the camera put in the fully charged battery and.. nothing. It didn't turn on at all. I tried with a different lens, with no lens, with the SD card, without, and still nothing.

We left it overnight and put the battery on the charger - it was blinking (indicating 75% charge). Just now I went to try again but, yet again, the camera did not turn on. When I removed the battery from the charger it was still blinking - not 3 blinks and then a pause, but continuously. I took it out of the camera, placed it back in the charger, plugged it in, waited about 30 seconds, and the light turned green. Tried again, no response from the camera.

What I'm wondering is: Is this more likely a battery issue, charger issue, or camera issue? I've no back-up battery so I can't test that out.

I'm so bummed out about it - I've committed to three separate projects (involving two videos per week 3x a month, and 3/week once a month), and this has really thrown me. If the camera is broken and I'll have to pay for repairs (it's one year past warranty).. I'll just have to skip it (expecting a baby, living on a budget with no room for a new DSLR).

Thank you so much for any help or advice.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 10, 2013)

It has a coin cell to power the clock etc; Take it out, wait a bit, put it back in and see what happens. If that doesn't help replace and try again.

Jim


----------



## karate (Sep 10, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> It has a coin cell to power the clock etc; Take it out, wait a bit, put it back in and see what happens. If that doesn't help replace and try again.
> 
> Jim



Hi Jim,

I've found this advice numerous times, but I (and many other 60D users it seems) cannot find this coin cell. I've Googled and Googled and can find nothing at all for the 60D. For the 7D, yes. 60D, no.

One user emailed Canon and received this reply: 
"In response to your query about your EOS 60D, please be advised that the clock battery is intergrated within the camera and cannot be replaced on your own. You can only clear the settings from the camera's menu as explained on page 51 in the user guide. If this doesn't resolve the issue please be advised that you device will require service. "

So I'm just hoping it's the battery and not the actual camera.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 10, 2013)

With a little luck, yes. In the meantime try another battery if you can. If it worked and suddenly stopped then something changed.

Jim


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Karate.
I think the continuous blinking means dead battery though I have not checked the manual.
I have one battery, a cheap 3rd party that does the blink, blink blink, blink blink blink, green trick, even that will briefly wake my 40D for a shot or two before quitting. I think the flashing red means the charger is not even going to try to charge so you really need a battery to try. 
No neighbours with a compatible Canon? 
Where are you, any one on here close enought to help?
Try a retail outlet to see if they have a battery for a demo that they might let you try, but be fair if it bursts in to life buy one from them to repay their trouble! ;D
Choose your retailer carefully to avoid Canon rrp / srp on a battery if you'd prefer eBay pricing (a guess from your stated circumstances). 

I hope I am correct and that you are lucky enough to get away with a new battery.
Good luck. 

Cheers Graham.




karate said:


> When I removed the battery from the charger it was still blinking - not 3 blinks and then a pause, but continuously.


----------



## karate (Sep 10, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Try a retail outlet to see if they have a battery for a demo that they might let you try, but be fair if it bursts in to life buy one from them to repay their trouble! ;D
> Choose your retailer carefully to avoid Canon rrp / srp on a battery if you'd prefer eBay pricing (a guess from your stated circumstances).



Aha! I've thought about this, but I'm not sure where to try. I live on Vancouver Island, so my options are limited. There are a few camera shops, but they're on the spendier side. Then there are big box stores (FutureShop ad Best Buy, which are the same thing), but I'm not sure they'd have one there. I didn't want to go to the camera shop nearest to me because I don't think I'd be able to buy anything there.

I'll make a post on a couple used/free/community sites and see if anyone can meet me with a battery for a few minutes. If not, there's always eBay/Amazon. I'll just have to push some things back. Nuts.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm in the uk and other than whilst they briefly had outlets in England I only have experience of one Best Buy, that was in AZ but I found them helpful to deal with. I would try them if you have no luck locating someone to lend you a battery.

Let us know how you fare please..

Cheers Graham.


----------



## karate (Sep 12, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi, I'm in the uk and other than whilst they briefly had outlets in England I only have experience of one Best Buy, that was in AZ but I found them helpful to deal with. I would try them if you have no luck locating someone to lend you a battery.
> 
> Let us know how you fare please..
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Hello!

Good news! My husband took the camera to Best Buy while I was at work and the guy he talked to was a D60 owner as well. He said the same thing happened to him and let my husband test another battery. It worked!
We got a couple cheapie batteries to replace the dead Canon one.

Thank you all so much for your advice. I'm so glad this worked out!

-Karate


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 12, 2013)

Good news! 

Jim


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi folks.
That sounds like a great outcome to this situation.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## jimcab (May 19, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, though I just wanted to post that I had this problem for a few weeks with my 60D, and was getting more and more frustrated with it. I ended up taking the memory card out last night (Sandisk Class 10 32gb) and, using the computer, performed a full format (low level), by unchecking ''quick format''. Since then it hasn't occurred again. It was happening every few minutes (very frustrating!), so I'm hoping it's no longer..


----------

